# Facebook belépési probléma (szem. ig. / tel. szám. megerősítés)



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 18)

*Sziasztok*!

Segítsetek légyszíves...

Szertném megkérdezni azoktól akiknek van FB profilja (illetve profiljuk), hogy jártatok-e már úgy, hogy szörfölés közben a fb telefonszámot kért a megerősítéshez, majd azt nem tudtátok beírni, mert kiírta, hogy lejárt a belejelentkezési idő, lépj be újra? Van még olyan hogy folytatás, de arra kiírja, hogy nem sikerült megerősíteni a telefonszámot.
Más opció nincs. 

Régebben nem volt olyan funkció, miszerint emailen kellett megerősíteni, illetve képeket dobált fel, hogy azonosítsd be ki kicsoda, valamint hogy igazolvány másolattal is meg lehetett erősíteni?! ezek hová tűntek?

Mi ezzel most egy hete szenvedünk, már az összes hajam kihullott, szinte minden ötletet kipróbáltunk, töröltük a sütiket, 4 kül. op rendszerből és böngészőből is próbáltunk bejutni de semmi. Próbáltuk elküldeni az igazolvány másolatát, de arra meg azt írta ki, hogy valamelyik cellát nem jól töltöttük ki. Sejtésünk szerint volt egy olyan rubrika miszerinta fb nevet kellett megadni, meg is adtuk, de úgy tűnik oda a fb profil URL címét kellene beírni, de mivel másik profilból ránézve nem ad ki semmit csak annyit hogy "Fb felhasználó" és erre való rákattintás után a messengerbe küld, semmit nem lehet kiszedni belőle. Amúgy azt honnan a fenéből kellene tudnunk??? A fiók még megvan, mert próbálkoztunk új jelszó beállításával is, el is küldte az emailcímre az új kódot, de nem vezetett eredményre, mert ugyanúgy ki írja, hogy adjon meg tel számot, arra rákattintva meg azt hogy jelentkezzen be újra mert lejárt az odő. Bejelentkezve ismét kezdi előről... :/ 

Tudom, felejtsük el, hozzunk létre egy újat, de EZT MOST nem akarom. (különben is nehogy már a fb tőzsdei értéke csak azért feljebb menjen, mert így akarják eléri azt hogy 2x annyi fiók legyen nekik 3 )

_*Érdekelne, hogy MO.-on is járt-e így már valaki, hová fordult, mit küldött és mennyi idő múlva kapta vissza a fiókját?*_


*Ui.: eléggé magam alatt vagyok, légyszíves ne rugdossatok még ti is meg, úgyhogy ha valaki csak ezért kommentelne, nagyon szépen megkérem, hogy vegyen egy nagy levegőt és kattintson máshová ... és ott adja ki dühét és véleményét a fb-ról  *
* köszike *


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 18)

Tipikus adathalászás, amihez az FB üzemeltetőjének semmi köze...
Ha tudod a belépéshez tatozó e-mailt és a belépési jelszót és meg is adtad, lehet már partizánkodnak is a fiókoddal.
Jelölt ismerőseidtől kérdezd meg (nem az FB-n keresztül), hogy "oszt-e" a fiókod pornóoldalakat, kamuhíreket, reklámokat etc.
Ha ez van, lesz, akkor új fiók, mert első dolguk a jelszó változtatás a partizánkodás előtt.
Ha szerencséd van, és a vírusod nem tudta az ellopott adataidat továbbítani a gazdinak, akkor egy garantáltan tiszta gépen be kell tudjál lépni és abban az esetben azonnal válts jelszót, lehetőleg elég biztonságosat.


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 18)

JuhJóz írta:


> Tipikus adathalászás, amihez az FB üzemeltetőjének semmi köze...
> Ha tudod a belépéshez tatozó e-mailt és a belépési jelszót és meg is adtad, lehet már partizánkodnak is a fiókoddal.
> Jelölt ismerőseidtől kérdezd meg (nem az FB-n keresztül), hogy "oszt-e" a fiókod pornóoldalakat, kamuhíreket, reklámokat etc.
> Ha ez van, lesz, akkor új fiók, mert első dolguk a jelszó változtatás a partizánkodás előtt.
> Ha szerencséd van, és a vírusod nem tudta az ellopott adataidat továbbítani a gazdinak, akkor egy garantáltan tiszta gépen be kell tudjál lépni és abban az esetben azonnal válts jelszót, lehetőleg elég biztonságosat.



Köszönöm az ötletet, kipróbálom. 
A fiókom nem oszt semmit, mert elérhetetlen lett, annyire hogy az üzeneteknél csak az utolsó sor jön be az adatlapom pedig semennyire  
Nem kattingattam semmi gyanúsra, elővigyázatos voltam, csak az ismerőseim profilját nézegettem és akkor jött az értesítés. kb 40 ismerősöm volt, úgyhogy nagyon nem tudnak vele partizánkodni XD
De.... ilyen vírusfertőzésekről a FB nem küld valami értesítést, hogy telepíts ezt és ezt? Csak mert kb 2 évvel ezelőtt ilyen volt...

Nézegetem a neten, és valahogy egyre inkább az az érzésem támad, hogy akik nem adtak meg tel számot azokat zrikálják... de ne legyen igazam. Csak ha ez valóban így van akkor majd a kövi körben a telefonszámosoktól majd szép sorra bekérik a szem igazolványuk másolatát is, mert hát miért ne és aki nem adja meg azonnal azt szépen kizárják?! Remélem sok panaszos lesz és a FB tőzsdei értéke esni fog 3 (tudom, szemét vagyok)... A legfrusztrálóbb dolog, hogy szinte sehol nem lehet a FB-nak írni ezügyben...  

De köszi még egyszer, kipróbálom

(ha esetleg valakinek van még ötlete, nyugodtan írjon, szívesen venném  )


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 18)

Az FB-nek mi köze van ahhoz, hogy a kedves felhasználó mennyire digitális analfabéta? Ismerős gépe előtt az ő működő fiókjában megnézheted a biztonsági beállításokat, lehetőségeket. Az FB soha nem kér személyes adatot , telefonszámot kérhet, (általad) megbízható FB ismerősöket kérhet, alternatív biztonsági e-mail cimet és a Te későbbi károd, ha ezek nem valódiak, mert nem férsz hozzá újra ilyen esetben, ha kamuztál. Gondolj bele, ha a létrehozáskor nem ellenőrzött, mit érne később az "igazolással"?
A kevés ismerős semmitől nem véd, mert sajnos az ismerősöd ismerőse (aki neked nem az) ujja rágyógyul a like gombra, vagy hozzászól, azt Te is látod.
És ha le like-olsz valamit, hogy elolvashasd, akkor szerencséd van, ha csak hirdetéssel etetnek...
Magyar betegség, hogy minden szar kamu oldalt elolvasnak (és elhisznek, hajrá Putyin, nyertél) és vérig sértődnek, ha az ismerőseik nem like-olnak, vagy írnak valamit.
Csak a telefonszám beállításának kérése egy bejelentkezett felhasználónál nem zrikálás.
Ha elhiszed, hogy aki kéri, nem él vissza vele (és az adattal visszaélés az ártana nagyon az illető cégnek), akkor most csak jeleznéd, hogy nem férsz a fiókodhoz, akkor szimplán egy linkel egy olyan oldalra küldene, ahol be kell írnod az SMS-ben kapott kódot. (És ha valódi számot adtál, akkor tényleg jön a szükséges kód. Neki nem kell a neved, címed, csak a belépő nikked.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 18)

Nem reklamozunk mas oldalakat, foleg nem hogy mi problema lehet. A Facevel kivetlet teszunk most mert mi is a Canadahun tagjai vagyunk.
HA tolunk lepsz at akkor az itteni regisztraciod el ott nem kell kulon regisztralnod.
Ott ahol ennyire perszonal infokat kernek vagy bankszamlat azt felejtsd el mert biztos ,hogy nem a face oldalon vagy vagy rakattintottal vasarlasi cellel valami elado portekara.
A Canadahun is es a Face is ingyenes.
A Face tozsdei arahoz semmi koze hogy belepsz vagy nem, nem ez hatarozza meg az arat.
A Face bevetele ami az uzleti oldalan van es a vilagot behalozza es a tovabbi fejlesztese es meg sok minden hataroza meg az arat. pl ujabb aplicaciok telepitese fejlesztese telefon stb. Igazabol nem kovetem mert nincsenek rezvenyeim se naluk se mashol, az biztos mikor kezdtek nagyon ketes volt a siker sokan tularazottnak mondtak reszvenyeiket, de az elet nem oket igazolta, 3-4szeres arat er ma mint az indulasi ar.


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 18)

JuhJóz írta:


> Az FB-nek mi köze van ahhoz, hogy a kedves felhasználó mennyire digitális analfabéta? Ismerős gépe előtt az ő működő fiókjában megnézheted a biztonsági beállításokat, lehetőségeket. Az FB soha nem kér személyes adatot , telefonszámot kérhet, (általad) megbízható FB ismerősöket kérhet, alternatív biztonsági e-mail cimet és a Te későbbi károd, ha ezek nem valódiak, mert nem férsz hozzá újra ilyen esetben, ha kamuztál. Gondolj bele, ha a létrehozáskor nem ellenőrzött, mit érne később az "igazolással"?
> A kevés ismerős semmitől nem véd, mert sajnos az ismerősöd ismerőse (aki neked nem az) ujja rágyógyul a like gombra, vagy hozzászól, azt Te is látod.
> És ha le like-olsz valamit, hogy elolvashasd, akkor szerencséd van, ha csak hirdetéssel etetnek...
> Magyar betegség, hogy minden szar kamu oldalt elolvasnak (és elhisznek, hajrá Putyin, nyertél) és vérig sértődnek, ha az ismerőseik nem like-olnak, vagy írnak valamit.
> ...



Ezzel csupán csak egy gondom van... 
amikor létrehoztam a profilomat, akkor nem kellett megadni telefonszámot, elég volt csak egy email. Telefonszám csak opció volt.
Gépről fb-zok, lévén nincs okostelóm,  (nem kell ezért sajnálni  ) így nem voltam rákényszerítve arra, hogy megadjam.
Akkoriban küldött egy megerősítő kódot emailre, rákkattintottál, és kész is volt a megerősítés.
Viszont ezzel nem tudok mit kezdeni...





Tényleg nem vagyok analfabéta, de ez azért így durva, főleg úgy hogy semmilyen más lehetőség nincs  csak A-ból, B-be, majd B-ből újra A-ba. (mint gólyaf.s a levegőben - ne hari)

"Ismerős gépe előtt az ő működő fiókjában megnézheted a biztonsági beállításokat,"
Ezt most nem teljesen értem, hogy ezzel mit szeretnél mondani? Nekem mi közöm van az ő személyes beállításához, vagy milyen hatással van ez a jelenlegi problémámra? bocsi, teljesen ideges vagyok, nem jönnek most át az ilyen üzik :,( )

"Gondolj bele, ha a létrehozáskor nem ellenőrzött, mit érne később az "igazolással"?"
Nem tudom, de gondolj bele. Létrehozáskor nem kért semmit. Létrejött 9.999.999 fiók (most csak mondtam egy számot) amit használnak x ideje. Vajon létrejött volna 9.999.999 fiók eleve, ha már az elején szem. ig. másolatait kérik? Vagy csak a fele?! Vagy csak a 10%?
Most gondolj bele, hogy valaki mondjuk 1/2/5 éve használja a fiókját. Tele van kontakttal, fényképekkel, üzikkel, emlékekkel, amiről nincs másolata, majd egyszercsak egyik napróla másikra elveszik tőle, majd "váltságdíjként" kérik a szem ig. másolatát?! Megint ezen ki nyer? Az információ hatalom, hiába írják azt hogy törlik 30 napon belül az elküldött ID-k másolatát... (de ebbe most ne menjünk bele  ) 

Nekem furi hogy most nem elég az emailes megerősítés... vagy régebben volt képes felismerős lehetőség... most viszont az sincs. 
Ha valóban valamilyen "támadás " áldozata lett a profilom, akkor feltételezem hogy nem vagyok egyedül, tehát már korábban is lehetett ilyen probléma. (már pedig van és voltis, lsd: https://www.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=105695120104695) Akkor viszont nem értem, hogy a FB-on miért nem lehet ezt jelenteni, miért nincs mellette egy gomb, amivel lehet jelenteni? (igen, később teljesen máshol megtaláltam a "formot", de hát, ki a fene tudja ki és mikor kapja meg? be lehetett volna építeni egy funkciót, mint a privátoknál, hogy ki és mikor látta... ... inkább nem is folytatom)

Másik érdekesség, amin még el lehetne elmélkedni:
Van a FB-on egy FB nevű oladal. Lehet rajta látni, hogy amolyan help desk-ként működik, vérbeli adminokkal, akik segítenek. (https://www.facebook.com/facebook)
Kérdés: miért csak bejelentkezett felhasználók tudnak oda írni? Ugye engem most nem enged be, nem is tudok nekik priviben sem írni, viszont látom azt hogy nem csak én szenvedek ezzel a problémával... Vannak olyanok akik létrehoznak egy új fb profilt, majd azon keresztül írják meg, hogy régit blokkolták (szinte szó szerint ugyanazzal a problémával - még jó hogy tudok angolul  ), majd később a fb azon profijukat is letiltja, mert hát egy embernek nem lehet két profilja a FB-on. "Vicces". Írták azt is hogy elküldték az ID-jük másolatait de semmi. 

Azért gondolom, ha _*alapból *__*NEM a FB *_kérné, hanem ez csak egy vírus lenne, akkor azért ott többször is leírnák, hogy ne küldjék el, mert nem kérik, vagy tévednék?


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 18)

Melitta írta:


> Nem reklamozunk mas oldalakat, foleg nem hogy mi problema lehet. A Facevel kivetlet teszunk most mert mi is a Canadahun tagjai vagyunk.
> HA tolunk lepsz at akkor az itteni regisztraciod el ott nem kell kulon regisztralnod.
> Ott ahol ennyire perszonal infokat kernek vagy bankszamlat azt felejtsd el mert biztos ,hogy nem a face oldalon vagy vagy rakattintottal vasarlasi cellel valami elado portekara.
> A Canadahun is es a Face is ingyenes.
> ...




Köszi Melitta a támogatást. <3 
Nagyra becsülöm, hogy nem töröltétek a posztot, hiszen ti vagytok az utolsó reményeim. 
Ezt a közösséget egy támogató nagy családként fogtam fel eddig és ezen akciód után ezután is. Ígérem más topicot nem nyitok, csak ezzel nem jutok dűlőre. 
Tartok tőle, hogy mások is így járnak, és volt bennem olyan is hogy szólok előre itt a tagoknak is, hátha valaki meg tudja menteni a fényképeit, fontosabb üzeneteket.

Hát gondolom azért FB tőzsdei árához köze van, hogy hányan is vannak benne. Más lenne az árfolyama ha csak 10-en. (talán nem is lenne), hiszen az infóknak van nagy értékük a FB-on, illetve hogy egy adott hirdetés hány emberhez is jut el. Ha mondjuk 9.999.999 felhasználóból kiszanálják csak a felét, vagy kidobják, akkor már nem kérhetnek horribilis összegeket a hirdetésért, hiszen statisztikailag csak 5.555.555 emberhez ér el a ...

Azért a történelemben elődordul olyan, hogy ha a felhasználókat (end user) eléggé cseszegették, vagy olyat tettek ami nem tetszett az emberek többségének, azért ott visszanyalt a fagyi, és esett az árfolyam. ;-)
Nem vagyok rosszindulatú alapjáraton, de ilyenkor azért tudnék örülni egy ilyennek...

SZÓVAL, AKI TEHETI MENTSEN LE MINDENT a fb-ról ami kedves a szívének...


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 18)

A FB nem tárolásra való, aki bármit csak ott tart orosz rulettet játszik. Ez igaz a HD-re, pendrive-ra és bármilyen íható-olvasható eszkozre, a ransomware nem válogat, ami írható, azt írja.
Semmi köze sem az FB-nek, (ahogy a Canadahunnak sem), a Te gépeden elkövetett bármilyen használatnak. Nem állíthat melléd valakit, aki nem engedi, hogy "ingyen" telepíthess fizetős progikat, nem kötelezhet védelmi szoftverek telepítésére, lényegében sem kötelessége, sem lehetősége garantálni, hogy illetéktelen program átvegye a hatalmat a géped felett.
És igazad van, a kezdetekben elég volt a regisztrációs e-mail ismerete a fiók "birtoklásához". És azt gondolod nem lehet feltörni? De bizony. Meg is tették. És ami a Te mostani problémád, akkor is volt, sőt, több mint most. Ahogy a problémák szaporodtak és a felhasználók száma is megugrott, fejlesztették is a biztonságot.
Amikor még kezelted a fiókodat zrikálásnak vetted, amikor felajánlotta, hogy biztonságosabbá teheted a fiókodat. Megadhattál volna mobilszámot, sőt per pillanat lehetőséged van a kettős azonosításra is, mint a net bankoknál.
Biztos, hogy számodra roppant kellemetlen, de magadon kívül mást nem hibáztathatsz. 
És a repülőgép gyártó cégétékét nem befolyásolja, ha nem mindenki tudja vezetni....
A kép, amit belinkeltél, tökéletesen jogos. 
Ha nem tudsz telefonszámot megadni, és nem tudsz, mert mikor még működött, nem állítottad be, akkor nincs mit a rendszernek elfogadni, és a biztosított idő, hogy megadd, mindig le fog járni.
A dolog menthetetlen, ha elfelejtetted a jelszavadat, vagy tudod, de megadtad az adathalásznak és ő már "lenyúlta".


----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 18)

Ragaszkodsz a Face hasznalatahoz de ha nem megy akkor jobb is ha befucsol es a felhasznalok nelkul vissza is nyal a fagyi. Talan a csethez hasonlithato a Face, napi megosztasokban profi,de mar ha visszaakarsz keresni valamit keresheted.....mire megtalalod. Ezert is jobb a forum mert evek multan is minden megtalalhato keresheto stb.
Ma akarsz nyitni fiokot lehet keri a telefonodat mert mar minden fele telefonos hasznalat lehetseges naluk. Biztos van egy kikapcsolasi funkcio , mint a neten is kabeles vagy wifis vagy airplanes modon akarod hasznalni. Hogy neked nincs okos telefonod , az egy dolog nem vagy egyedul ezzel, de a program a legujabb modokat tudja es preferalja.
Nyugodtan nyithatsz topicot a Canadahunon , csak mas oldalnak nem szoktunk mert a Face nem szorul a mi segitsegunkre, es mi olyan szegenyek vagyunk hozza kepest mint a templom egere. Minden honapban rettegunk a szerverkoltseget mikor kell fizetni es hidd el borotvaelen tancolunk.


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Augusztus 19)

Melitta írta:


> Ma akarsz nyitni fiokot lehet keri a telefonodat mert mar minden fele telefonos hasznalat lehetseges naluk.



Most csináltam egy fiókot próbaképpen, nem kér telefonszámot, csak e-mail címet!


----------



## *Rima (2017 Augusztus 19)

*


pearll írta:



Ezzel csupán csak egy gondom van...

Kattints a kibontásához...


jobb also sarok CLOSE klikk* oszt SLUSSSSZZZZZ
csak ma ne szenvegggyyyy folosleges bloodsegen


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Augusztus 19)

pearll írta:


> Köszi Melitta a támogatást. <3
> Nagyra becsülöm, hogy nem töröltétek a posztot, hiszen ti vagytok az utolsó reményeim.
> Ezt a közösséget egy támogató nagy családként fogtam fel eddig és ezen akciód után ezután is. Ígérem más topicot nem nyitok, csak ezzel nem jutok dűlőre.
> Tartok tőle, hogy mások is így járnak, és volt bennem olyan is hogy szólok előre itt a tagoknak is, hátha valaki meg tudja menteni a fényképeit, fontosabb üzeneteket.
> ...


Csinálj egy olyan e-mail fiókot ami sehol máshol nem szerepel, és ha kell a facebook - új fiók az új e-mail címmel. Annál az e-mail fiókodnál pedig amin eddig ez a problémás fiókod futott változtass jelszót! Miután megvan az új facebook fiókod másold ki a böngészőből a problémás címét és kérd a törlését. Vagy ha betudsz lépni akkor ott kérd a törlést. Amit írsz az egyértelmű vírus fertőzés, felejtsd el a problémás fiókodat! Rákattintottál valamire ami akár egy kép, vagy hivatkozás lehetett és megfertőzted a fiókodat!

Ezt mondják a problémádra máshol az okosok! Én csak továbbítottam amit írtak.


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 19)

Beka Holt írta:


> Most csináltam egy fiókot próbaképpen, nem kér telefonszámot, csak e-mail címet!



Hát ez furiii... Személy szerint én is próbáltam most hétfőn (teljesen új emailcímmel), de tőlem már a második lépésben kérte a telefonszámomat. (tehát a főképernyő: név, emailcím, nem, életkor megadása utáni kattintásnál, ugyanez a képernyő jött fel...). Megkérdezhetem, hogy te honnan próbáltad? Mármint M.o-ról, vagy külföldről? Illetve gépről, vagy telefonról? 

"Miután megvan az új facebook fiókod másold ki a böngészőből a problémás címét"
Ez sajnos már többen próbálták, de senkinek nem sikerült, mert nem jön ki az adatlapom és ahhoz tartozó url sincs  
Viszont még mindig kapok értesítés az emailcímre, ha valaki feltölt valamit, vagy az állapotát frissíti... szóval azért még nem törölték és megvan.

Köszönöm egyébkéntaz ötletet, majd 2 hét múlva megpróbálok más helyszínen létrehozni fiókot


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Augusztus 19)

pearll írta:


> Hát ez furiii... Személy szerint én is próbáltam most hétfőn (teljesen új emailcímmel), de tőlem már a második lépésben kérte a telefonszámomat. (tehát a főképernyő: név, emailcím, nem, életkor megadása utáni kattintásnál, ugyanez a képernyő jött fel...). Megkérdezhetem, hogy te honnan próbáltad? Mármint M.o-ról, vagy külföldről? Illetve gépről, vagy telefonról?
> 
> "Miután megvan az új facebook fiókod másold ki a böngészőből a problémás címét"
> Ez sajnos már többen próbálták, de senkinek nem sikerült, mert nem jön ki az adatlapom és ahhoz tartozó url sincs
> ...


Szia!  
Magyarország, laptop.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 19)

Ez nekem azért meglepő. Az FB problémádtól függetlenül, jelenleg a legnagyobb és sürgősen megoldandó dolgod, hogy vírusos a géped.

Azoknak, akik nem jártak *még* így. a* beállításokban* a *névjegynél* található egy link *másik e-mail cím vagy telefonszám megadására* ahol mindkettő megadható.

Mindkettőt érdemes megadni, nem csak az FB fiókkal, hanem az e-mail-el is lehetnek gondok.


----------



## CasaLoma (2017 Augusztus 19)

JuhJóz írta:


> Ez nekem azért meglepő. Az FB problémádtól függetlenül, jelenleg a legnagyobb és sürgősen megoldandó dolgod, hogy vírusos a géped.
> 
> Azoknak, akik nem jártak *még* így. a* beállításokban* a *névjegynél* található egy link *másik e-mail cím vagy telefonszám megadására* ahol mindkettő megadható.
> 
> Mindkettőt* érdemes megadni, *nem csak az FB fiókkal, hanem az e-mail-el is lehetnek gondok.


Ezzel azért vitába szállnék. Csak olyan feltöltőkártyás telefonszámot adnék meg, amelyiken az egyenleg NULLA forint, és nem áll szándékomban a jövőben sem egyetlen fillért sem rátölteni. Előfizetőst semmiképpen sem adnék meg!


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 19)

CasaLoma írta:


> Ezzel azért vitába szállnék. Csak olyan feltöltőkártyás telefonszámot adnék meg, amelyiken az egyenleg NULLA forint, és nem áll szándékomban a jövőben sem egyetlen fillért sem rátölteni. Előfizetőst semmiképpen sem adnék meg!


Áruld el, hogy egy telefonszám ismerete a sim kártya birtoklása nélkül az esetleges nyilvánosságra kerülésen kívül milyen anyagi vonzattal is járó kárt tud okozni. A megadott szám nem jelenik meg az oldalon az engedélyed nélkül, az FB adatkezelése vonatkozik rá. Tudsz a bejelentkező e-mail címekkel való visszaélésről, amit az FB üzemeltetője követett el. Adathalász vs. amatőr felhasználó ebben nem játszik.

Mellesleg 0-s kártyán nem biztos, hogy kaphatsz SMS-t.


----------



## CasaLoma (2017 Augusztus 19)

JuhJóz írta:


> Áruld el, hogy egy telefonszám ismerete a sim kártya birtoklása nélkül az esetleges nyilvánosságra kerülésen kívül milyen anyagi vonzattal is járó kárt tud okozni. A megadott szám nem jelenik meg az oldalon az engedélyed nélkül, az FB adatkezelése vonatkozik rá. Tudsz a bejelentkező e-mail címekkel való visszaélésről, amit az FB üzemeltetője követett el. Adathalász vs. amatőr felhasználó ebben nem játszik.
> 
> Mellesleg 0-s kártyán nem biztos, hogy kaphatsz SMS-t.


Nos, ha nem is akarják megismerni a telefonszámomat (mert nem akarnak emeltdíjas sms-ekkel bombázni), akkor miért is kellene megadnom?

Oszd meg a telószámodat, a hitelkártyád adatait, becsszóra nem élünk vissza vele! Ugye, milyen hülyén hangzik?


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 19)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Magyarország, laptop.



Kösziiiiiiii <3


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 19)

JuhJóz írta:


> Ez nekem azért meglepő. Az FB problémádtól függetlenül, jelenleg a legnagyobb és sürgősen megoldandó dolgod, hogy vírusos a géped.
> 
> Azoknak, akik nem jártak *még* így. a* beállításokban* a *névjegynél* található egy link *másik e-mail cím vagy telefonszám megadására* ahol mindkettő megadható.
> 
> Mindkettőt érdemes megadni, nem csak az FB fiókkal, hanem az e-mail-el is lehetnek gondok.



Oké, akkor most feltételezzük hogy vírus.
A.) Tegyük fel a szgépemen van.
Most nem azért, de mit segíthet ezen, ha még egy emailcím van beállítva? Ha már eleve vírusos a gép, akkor nem tök mindegy? Nem kötekedni szeretnék, csak nem értem a logikát benne, hiszen ha feltörik a fiókomat, akkor eleve tudják a két emailcímet is, nem?

B.) tegyük fel nem a szgépen van, hanem a FB fiókban van és onnan terjed.
Most nem azért, de mit segíthet ezen, ha még egy emailcím van beállítva? Hiszen akkor a fb csukja be előttem a fiókomat (azzal a céllal hogy ne terjedjen a vírus), nem? Tök komolyan nem értem a logikát... bár nem is vagyok programozó 

Ha vírusos lenne a fiókom, akkor már átállították volna a belépési kódomat, tehát nem tudnék még a fiókomba se belépni. Ha fent megnézed a képet jobb felső sarokban, ott meg az van, hogy "Log out", tehát azért valamennyire még be vagyok jelentkezve.

De amúgy igazad van, ránézek majd több víruskeresővel is...  
Köszi még egyszer


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 19)

JuhJóz írta:


> Áruld el, hogy egy telefonszám ismerete a sim kártya birtoklása nélkül az esetleges nyilvánosságra kerülésen kívül milyen anyagi vonzattal is járó kárt tud okozni. A megadott szám nem jelenik meg az oldalon az engedélyed nélkül, az FB adatkezelése vonatkozik rá. Tudsz a bejelentkező e-mail címekkel való visszaélésről, amit az FB üzemeltetője követett el. Adathalász vs. amatőr felhasználó ebben nem játszik.
> 
> Mellesleg 0-s kártyán nem biztos, hogy kaphatsz SMS-t.



_"FB adatkezelése vonatkozik rá."_
Vicces... Mert a FB egy törvénykönyv? Rám akkor a PEARLL féle adatkezelés vonatkozik, megadod a taj számodat, bankszámlaszámodat, kártyaszámodat, szem ig. számodat?  
Vajon milyen szankció sújtja majd a FB-ot, ha megszegi a sajád "adatkezelési szabályzatát" önként és dalolva, vagy hadakozhatsz az igazadért a bíróságon egy sor ügyvédhiénával éveken keresztül? Mert hát az csak egy szabályzat, nem törvény... Elintézik majd egy bocsikával?!
_
"milyen anyagi vonzattal is járó kárt tud okozni"_
Ha megtudják a bankszámlaszámodat, simán indíthatnak utalásokat a bankkártyádról. Klónozni a kártyákat (teló, banki) simán lehet, ha megvannak az alapadatok (bár megsúgom, ha elárulod az igazi nevedet és a születési dátumodat 3 telefonhívásból ki tudnám deríteni hogy mennyi az éppen aktuális egyenleged, ugyanis korábban bankban dolgoztam, nem nagy ügy. Még ha már nincs is semmi közöd per pillanat egyetlen egy hazai bankhoz sem, akkor is 20 évre visszamenőleg visszakereshetőek az infók, mikor hol és mit is vásároltál, hol dolgoztál, kitől milyen utalások érkeztek, onnantól kezdve bármilyen bűncselekménybe belekeverhetnek, mert nem lesz alibid, mert előbb fognak hinni egy bank által kinyomtatott részletező számlának, mint neked. Szerinted ha én ezt megtehetem, akkor a FB-nál dolgozó emberek korábbi munkahelyük révén milyen alapadatokhoz férhetnek hozzá? Na ugye, látod? )... de ez meg egy kevésbé drámai megoldás, mint az, ha belekevernek egy bűncselekménybe, pl.: elég ha csak ráutalják a számládra a lopott pénzt 3.50 perckor, és mondjuk hajnali négykor rádtöri az ajtót a TEK XD te meg laposakat pislantasz, hogy mi a bajuk... majd bevonszolnak a yardra, ebből kifolyólag nem tudod elvinni a kissrácokat az iskolába, megjelennek a gyerekfelügyelők (HATÓSÁG), és mivel előzetesbe kerülsz, melóba sem tudsz járni, rövid időn belül elveszted az állásodat. Ha még ki is magyarázod magadat, a munkahelyeden már nem fognak úgy rád nézni, mintha mi sem történt volna, feltéve ha sikerül kimagyarázod magadat mondjuk egy héten belül, és ha azok után nem találnak valamit amiért ki ne rúghatnának... (hülye példa, de gondolj Lagzi LAjcsira, és most feltételezzük hogy ártatlan... fél év kiesés a munkahelyedről szerinted nem okozna neked anyagi kárt?! )

Még mi lehet?
- pl.: tudják monitorozni a kártyahasználatodat: mikor, mit, hol veszel. Ebből kifolyólag tudni fogják, ha szokásostól eltérő helyen veszel fel pénzt, hogy pl.: nem vagy otthon, éppen nyaralsz... ki lehet pakkerolni a lakásodat, vagy éppen elrejteni benne egy fegyvert / kábítószert, robbanószert stb,,

- aztán: kéretlen telefonok. Ha az miatt nem tudsz a munkádra figyelni, akkor rajtad csattan az ostor, vagy ha sok kéretlen telefon miatt nem tudsz a vezetésre koncentrálni, miközben a gyereked a hátsó ülésre van bekötve... nem folytatom. Valaha engem is zaklattak különböző cold call-ingokkal, pedig csak a TO-on adtam meg a telefonszámomat tanulmányi ügyekben, mégis kiszivárgott (vagyis kilóra eladták): Baromi idegesítő, ha napjában 20x hívnak a hülyeségeikkel, és közlik veled hogy rögzítik a beszélgetést. Mégis mi jogon? (hál istennek nekem sikerült őket leállítanom, de nem volt egy egyszerű menet, ezért sem adtam meg a telefonszámomat a fb-nak)

Ha hiszed, ha nem éppen tegnap este olvastam a fb panaszoldalán (fentebb a linken) egy olyan sztorit, miszerint egy felhasználó megadta a bankszámlaszámát a fb-on, majd megrendelt egy szolgáltatást. Ezt követően a FB letiltotta őt (okáról nem lehet tudni) , de a szolgáltatás hetente megújul, így hetente vonják tőle a pénzt,miközben nem is tudja már hónapok óta használni a fiókját. Letiltani nem tudja, mert nem tud belépni. A bank nem tehet semmit, mert meghatalmazta a szolgáltatót arra hogy x összeget vonjon le tőle hetente y szolgáltatásért cserébe. Megszűntetni a számláját szintén nem tudja ezért. Ez vajon fair? És a FB mit írt erre? Hogy nem hozzájuk tartozik az adott szolgáltatás, ők csak közvetítettek. Jah, hogy akkor kihez? Nos azt meg nem árulhatják el neki. (a közvetítetts zolgáltatást áruló cégnek - ha jól emlékszem valamilyen app volt - más elérhetősége nincs). És ez csak egy, amibe mint írtam tegnap botlottam bele.

De ne menjünk ennyire előre... Annyi adatot kérnek amennyi pár év múlva össze fog érni...Fogják tudni rólad a tel számodat, cellainfóval belövik majd hogy merre vagy, fogják tudni rólad a TAJ számot, amivel eü kartonokhoz fognak hozzáférni. Ha valamelyik FB nagykutyának szüksége lesz majd egy A pluszos szívre, ami neked is van, szerinted mennyire fognak ellenálni annak, hogy levadásszanak?  

Semmi sem drágább ma a világon, mint az infó. Még a platinánál is többet ér.

De én csak egy kishal vagyok, erről a kérdésről lehet inkább egy alvilági kapcsolatokkal és bűnözői vénával megáldott személyt kéne megkérdezned... 

Bár azt igazán sajnálom, hoyg az ilyen problémák önkéntes kitárgyalása nem a felhasználók előtt történik Mo.-on. (a fenti link csak angol). Szerintem ha nem így történne, akkor sokak elgondolkoznának azon hogy eleve kell-e nekik fb profil?


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 19)

CasaLoma írta:


> Nos, ha nem is akarják megismerni a telefonszámomat (mert nem akarnak emeltdíjas sms-ekkel bombázni), akkor miért is kellene megadnom?
> 
> Oszd meg a telószámodat, a hitelkártyád adatait, becsszóra nem élünk vissza vele! Ugye, milyen hülyén hangzik?



Hülyén bizony. A hitelkártya adatokkal lehet tényleges anyagi kárt okozni, telefonszámmal nem. Mindenesetre én örülnék neki, ha rábizonyítanám a FB-re, hogy visszaélt a számommal, biztos milliókat fizetne, hogy kussoljak.
Még mindig nem árultad el, hogyan tudsz a megismert telefonszámom*ra* úgy SMS-t tetszőleges más számról küldeni, hogy annak elolvasása nálam költség legyen?


----------



## CasaLoma (2017 Augusztus 19)

JuhJóz írta:


> Hülyén bizony. A hitelkártya adatokkal lehet tényleges anyagi kárt okozni, telefonszámmal nem. Mindenesetre én örülnék neki, ha rábizonyítanám a FB-re, hogy visszaélt a számommal, biztos milliókat fizetne, hogy kussoljak.
> Még mindig nem árultad el, hogyan tudsz a megismert telefonszámom*ra* úgy SMS-t tetszőleges más számról küldeni, hogy annak elolvasása nálam költség legyen?


Én nem tudok, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy senki más sem tud! 
Csak ma kb. 5x irányított át az amazon egy másik oldalra, ahol gratuláltak, mint kiválasztott nyertesnek csak 3 primitív kérdésre kell válaszolni és megadni a mobilszámomat, és megkapom az általam kiválasztott okostelefont. Annyi okostelefon a világon nincs, ahányat percenként kisorsolnak!


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 19)

pearll írta:


> _"milyen anyagi vonzattal is járó kárt tud okozni"
> ......._



A conteoidat felejtsük el és számos tárgyi tévedéseddel sem kell foglalkozni, számos dolgot kevertél.
Maradjunk a tényeknél.
a FB. minimum csak egy e-mail címet és egy jelszót követel meg a fióknyitáshoz. Adatparanoia esetén nem adsz meg mást, viszont baj esetén tudomásul veszed, hogy buktad a fiókodat, ha illetéktelenek ehhez a két adathoz hozzáférnek. 
Ha nagyobb biztonságot szeretnél, hogy illetéktelenül ne veszíthesd el a fiókod felügyeleti jogát, akkor megadhatsz még egy másik e-mail címet, és ha felvállalod, hogy SMS-t kapsz az "elárult" telefonszámodra, akkor azt is megadhatod.
Utóbbi esetben sokkal könnyebb a külső segítség.
Telefonos zaklatást könnyű megoldani engem már rég nem zaklatnak se gyémánt tőzsdével, sem árubemutatóval, sem eü. felméréssel. 
De Magyarországon még azt az egyszerű trükköt sem merik bevetni az emberek, hogy egy egyszerű mondatot elrebegjenek:
- Ne haragudjon, amíg a telefonszámát elrejti, semmiről sem tudo tárgyalni.
És ez vonatkozik a hatóságokra is. ha ő a hívó fél.
De ugye segítséget kértél és nem vitatkozni szeretnél.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 19)

CasaLoma írta:


> Én nem tudok, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy senki más sem tud!
> Csak ma kb. 5x irányított át az amazon egy másik oldalra, ahol gratuláltak, mint kiválasztott nyertesnek csak 3 primitív kérdésre kell válaszolni és megadni a mobilszámomat, és megkapom az általam kiválasztott okostelefont. Annyi okostelefon a világon nincs, ahányat percenként kisorsolnak!


Ez nem bizonyíték az amazon ellen, csak arra, hogy tele a géped kéretlen reklám progikkal.
Ha nem tudod pontosan, hogy a telefonszám ismeretében hogyan lehet direkt anyagi kárt okozni, akkor ne állítsd.
De ha tudsz, áruld el légyszíves, mert akkor kiderítem néhány nem szeretem ember számát.


----------



## CasaLoma (2017 Augusztus 19)

JuhJóz írta:


> Ez nem bizonyíték az amazon ellen, csak arra, hogy tele a géped kéretlen reklám progikkal.
> Ha nem tudod pontosan, hogy a telefonszám ismeretében hogyan lehet direkt anyagi kárt okozni, akkor ne állítsd.
> De ha tudsz, áruld el légyszíves, mert akkor kiderítem néhány nem szeretem ember számát.


Továbbra is azt állítom, hogy a facebook profilhoz nem kötelező telefonszám megadása, simán átléphető. Minden további vitát értelmetlennek látok ezügyben.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 19)

A Face megbizhatoan kezeli az adatokat es allitom minden weboldal igy tesz , a bankok a telefonos cegek stb Az o altaluk hirdetett hirdetesek is megbizhatoak.
A postolok amit feltesznek arra csak a postolonak a hitele van hogy nem spam vagy ilyen lenyulasos nyeremenyjatekok.
Sokszor nem is tud a postolo rola hogy o maga terjeszti a spamot mert megtetszett neki valami es megosztani kivanja, ezzel terjeszti a spamot vagy ajalgat olyan munkakat ahol se perc alatt milliomos leszel, vagy te nyerted meg a fonyeremenyt....emiatt valoban nem kell megadni se telefont se bankszamlat.

Penz nem hullik mint a manna az egbol. A telefonok nyeremenynek adhatok jo marketing fogas lehet, hisz nalunk is ingyen adjak a telefont ha leszerzodsz veluk par evet.
Lehet azt mondjak nem ingyen adjak hanem megnyerted de csak akkor ha veluk kotsz szerzodest lehetoleg ugy hogy a tv a net es a telefont egy csomagba legyen amibe azert ha nem is latod de bekalkulaljak az "ingyen" vagy "megnyert"telefon arat is a leszerzodott idoszakban.
Ilyen esetben a telefonceg honlapjara kell ramenni es ott a "nagy lehetosegek" telefon ugyekben.

A facet elleptek a sok reklamozo akinek az a fo ideaja hogy ott csinalja meg a millioit, csak meg kell osztania , egyre tobb emberhez kell eljutatni a sok limonade uzleti lehetosegeket. 
Ez nem a face hibaja o a helyet adja es nem szol bele ki mit akar eladni vagy reklamozni vagy posztolgat..


----------



## CasaLoma (2017 Augusztus 19)

Melitta írta:


> A Face megbizhatoan kezeli az adatokat es allitom minden weboldal igy tesz , a bankok a telefonos cegek stb Az o altaluk hirdetett hirdetesek is megbizhatoak.
> A postolok amit feltesznek arra csak a postolonak a hitele van hogy nem spam vagy ilyen lenyulasos nyeremenyjatekok.
> Sokszor nem is tud a postolo rola hogy o maga terjeszti a spamot mert megtetszett neki valami es megosztani kivanja, ezzel terjeszti a spamot vagy ajalgat olyan munkakat ahol se perc alatt milliomos leszel, vagy te nyerted meg a fonyeremenyt....emiatt valoban nem kell megadni se telefont se bankszamlat.
> 
> ...


Melitta, ingyenebéd sehol nincs. Ami ingyen hirdetnek, utólag mindig az kerül a legtöbbe.


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 19)

JuhJóz írta:


> De ugye segítséget kértél



Valóban. Naaaa, újabb fejlemény, hallgatva rád: 

Vírusellenőrzés eredmény - talált vírusok száma 0. (-3 hajszállal kevesebb)
Se féreg, se trójai, se vírus.
3 vírusírtóval lett most átnézve, egyik sem hozott ki semmit.

Másik gépről megróbáltam mozzillával, chrommal, cromaoiddal, operával és még eggyel aminek nem jut eszembe a neve. Mindeggyiknél ugyanaz az ablak jött fel, amit korábban is belinkeltem tehát még az internetes előzményektől és géptől független a hiba. Sőt usb-s linuxal is ki lett próbálva, ahová nem tud semmi sem beíródni, mert írásvédett eleve.

Ezek után, lenne-e újabb tipped, ötleted? 
(amit én most még megtehetek a fiókom visszaáállítása érdekében? )

Sajnos az most nem segít rajtam, hogy miért nem állítottam be telószámot korábban... 


Ui.: azért a dolog jó oldala, hogy pl ide a canadára se fb profillal léptem be, így ezt most nem buktam


----------



## *Rima (2017 Augusztus 19)

CasaLoma írta:


> Nos, ha nem is akarják megismerni a telefonszámomat (mert nem akarnak emeltdíjas sms-ekkel bombázni),
> *akkor miért is kellene megadnom?*
> 
> Oszd meg a telószámodat, a hitelkártyád adatait, becsszóra nem élünk vissza vele! Ugye, milyen hülyén hangzik?


*a FB NEM KOTELEZ mobilszam megadasra CSAK javasol es az security tetel *
NEM KELL idiotasagon rugozni oldalakon es nem kell egy lapot lejaratni annak aki tudatlan es keptelen azt kezelni
osszedett egy virust valoszinu egy jo kis trojat es most ahelyett hogy leszedne HA TUDNA
itt szenved ket napja


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 19)

Nos, akkor a fiókodat elbuktad. És ha nem feledékenységről van szó (100%-ig biztos vagy a belépő cím-jelszó párosban), akkor az adathalász kihasználta a megadott belépést és megváltoztatta. És egy "rendes" vírus simán elbújik, ha a megszokott módon indított gépen megy.
A másik és normális lehetőség, hogy a FB IP cím alapján észreveszi, hogy nem a megszokott területről lépsz be. Akkor is kéri, hogy "igazold magad", de akkor sem személyes adatokkal. Ha erőlteted a belépést, bizonyos számú próbálkozás után le is tilt. Előbb bizonyos időre,majd végleg.
De mindezt érthetően és a beállított nyelven a tudomásodra is hozza.
De a személyes okmányt az FB soha nem kéri.

Ez is újabb infó. Bárhová is használod belépésre az FB profilodat? Akkor már a fertőzés eredete is megvan....


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Augusztus 19)

pearll írta:


> Valóban. Naaaa, újabb fejlemény, hallgatva rád:
> 
> Vírusellenőrzés eredmény - talált vírusok száma 0. (-3 hajszállal kevesebb)
> Se féreg, se trójai, se vírus.
> ...


Mi azt mondtuk neked, másoltam este, a facebook fiókod vírusos, azt a vírust törölni te nem tudod. Ha ragaszkodsz ahhoz a fiókodhoz az már a te dolgod.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 19)

Nem a fiók, a gépe!


----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 19)

> Ez is újabb infó. Bárhová is használod belépésre az FB profilodat? Akkor már a fertőzés eredete is megvan....


Canadahunrol lepett be tolunk nem vitt virust az bizton allitom.


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 19)

*Rima írta:


> n es nem kell egy lapot lejaratni annak aki tudatlan es keptelen azt kezelni
> osszedett egy virust valoszinu egy jo kis trojat es most ahelyett hogy leszedne HA TUDNA
> itt szenved ket napja



Kedves Rima!
Ne haragudj, de én mikor fikáztalak így itt téged? 
Ki járat le mit? Segítségkéréssel fordultam hozzátok... azzal hogy ki járt így? Te jártál már így?

Kérlek ne állítsál már olyat, hogy nem tudom kezelni. Nem is ismersz...



"osszedett e*gy virust valoszinu egy jo kis trojat* "
nem szedtem össze semmit, most futtattam le nem egy hanem 3 vírusírtó és kereső programot, mégis mit szedjek le, ha az nem talált semmit?! 

Egyebek mellett kérlek döntsed el látatlanba (és a vírusírtók helyett ), hogy most vírust vagy trójait szedtem össze, mert a kettő üti egymást ugyebááárrr...


----------



## *Rima (2017 Augusztus 19)

Melitta írta:


> Canadahunrol lepett be tolunk nem vitt virust az bizton allitom.


biztos valami idiotasagra kattintott es lon -lam megtalalta mit keresett 
DE MOST a hulyesegere keres gyogyit 
marpedig egyetlen van es kizarolag 
gondolkodj mielott megnyomod a gombot 
probald hatha sikerul


----------



## *Rima (2017 Augusztus 19)

pearll írta:


> Kedves Rima!
> Ne haragudj, de én mikor* fikáztalak * így itt téged?


*az mi ????*-- az En koreim NEM ISMERIK ezt a ponygyola nyelvezetet


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 19)

Melitta írta:


> Canadahunrol lepett be tolunk nem vitt virust az bizton allitom.




Megnyugtatásul: nem a CH-ról léptem be, mert össze sincs kapcsolva, pont ezért, hogy ha az egyik elszáll... 


Kedves Melitta!
Kérdezhetnék? Alapjáraton (pl.: ch-s oldalt tekintve) ez a beléptetőrendszer hogyan működik? Van a CH és a FB oldal közé beépítve valami biztonsági kapu? Próbálok rájönni hogy hol hibáztam, ha hibáztam...


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Augusztus 19)

JuhJóz írta:


> Nem a fiók, a gépe!


Bocsánat, akkor én értettem félre! Azt hittem a kérdés az, hogy járt-e már valaki úgy, mint pearll. Én a kérdését elvittem egy másik oldalra, ott azt válaszolták többen is amit este másoltam. Az átvitt kérdésre négyen reagáltak, mindegyikük hasonló problémába ütközött. Egyikük tudta töröltetni a fiókját, a többieknek bejelölt ismerősök segítettek. 
Egyikük gépe sem volt vírusos, és mindegyikük tudja miről beszél amikor vírust keres a gépén! 
A félreértés miatt elnézést kérek, értelmezési zavar volt részemről!


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Augusztus 19)

A mai digitális világ is mára már nem is egy, hanem több egymástól elkülönülő szakágakból áll. De itthon nem akarják ezt tudomásul venni.
Azt értik mára az emberek, hogy aki jogosítványt kap, és még jól is vezet, attól még bármit is tudnia kell/tud is az autójavításról és autószerelőhöz járnak.
Nekem a csúcs az volt, mikor a trailerrel szerelőhöz vitt merciben nem volt üzemanyag, míg a másik, ha a computer jelez és nem veszik komolyan, később mennyibe tud fájni.
Én áldásként éltem meg, mikor a skype már nem a lokális gépen, hanem a szerverén kezdte el tárolni a kliens adatait.
Szóval mikor felhőről, fiók regisztrálásról beszélünk, az mindig távoli szerveren, tőlünk független cég kezelésében van. Ott jól fizetett, és hozzáértők vigyázzák a működést, és a csődöt kockáztatják, ha oda a jó hírük. Ezért hitelrontás a saját hibánkat másra áttolni.
Melitta is feleslegesen felkapta a vizet, holott nem az ismert, minden szempontból "fülönfogható" oldalakról van szó, mint a canadahun is, hanem azokról a kamuoldalakról, amik nálunk tömegesen felbukkannak, ahol nem(csak) like-olni kell, nem(csak) megosztani nem(csak) csatlakozni kell az olvasáshoz, hanem "beléphetsz" a FB fiókoddal is, na akkor hibás beállítás és az adott oldal rosszindulata esetén már bukható a dolog.
Az ismerőseid vették a fáradtságot és beállítottak a nem megkövetelt, de beállítható egyéb biztonsági lehetőségekből egyebet. (Megadhatsz 5 FB ismerőst, aki igazolhat, hogy Te vagy, illetve küldenek biztonsági kódot, ha van hová.)
"Hozzáértő" által telepített, az újabb windows oprendszert futtató klienseken szoktam látni, hogy távoli fiókkal lép be. És kikérdezés után azt sem tudja mi az, nem hogy használná. De panaszkodik (hogy gyalogos netelérés esetén), hogy időnként nagyon lelassul a gépe, máskor meg jó.
Akinél több az ego a kelleténél, általában az koppan a leghamarabb.


----------



## pearll (2017 Augusztus 19)

JuhJóz írta:


> A mai digitális világ is mára már nem is egy, hanem több egymástól elkülönülő szakágakból áll. De itthon nem akarják ezt tudomásul venni.
> Azt értik mára az emberek, hogy aki jogosítványt kap, és még jól is vezet, attól még bármit is tudnia kell/tud is az autójavításról és autószerelőhöz járnak.
> Nekem a csúcs az volt, mikor a trailerrel szerelőhöz vitt merciben nem volt üzemanyag, míg a másik, ha a computer jelez és nem veszik komolyan, később mennyibe tud fájni.
> (...)
> Akinél több az ego a kelleténél, általában az koppan a leghamarabb.



LOL.

Jókat derültem azon amiket írtál. Hát vannak ilyenek, naaaaa...

Főleg az utolsó soron, tudom azt nem nekem címezted, de... történt valami, hátha te rájössz a dolog nyitjára, a miértjére, mert nekem eddig nem ment: (lehet azért mert dolgozik bennem még az ideg, te meg higgadt vagy, vagy mert másként látod a dolgokat )


Reggel írtam, hogy nem tudok létrehozni fb-on új fiókot, új emailcímmel, mert egyből ugyanaz a telefonon való megerősítést kér, mint amivel korábban a fiókomba is találkoztam. Páran írtátok, hogy ez hülyeség mert ti létre tudtok hozni. elég rendesen csodálkoztam ezen.

Most este ismét megpróbáltam _*firefox*_ alatt, új emailcímmel, új fb fiókot nyitni. Szintén ugyanaz a telefonos oldal jött be.
De... becsuktam mindent, megnyitottam _*chrome*_ alatt ezt az újonan létrehozott fiókot, de ugyanaz a telefonos képernyő jött be. Agyam elszállt.

Dühből becsuktam mindent, majd _*chrome*_ alatt létrehoztam egy tök új emailcímet, amivel szintén a chrome alatt létrehoztam egy tök új fb fiókot. És láss csodát, csak a megerősítő kódot kérte, amit emailre küldött, semmi telefonos hülyeséget... már többször ki és be is léptem de csak chrome alatt és még nem dobott ki.



Most akkor mi van?! Próbálok logikázni de nekem nem sikerül, hátha neked igen:

(1)Nem értem a firefoxos új fiókot, az még nem fertőződhetett meg semmivel, lévén még belépni sem tudtam, ismerőseim száma nulla, likeok száma nulla.

(2)Ha a számítógép lenne vírusos akkor a Chrome alatt létrehozott új FB fiókba sem tudtam volna telefonos bejelentkezés nélkül belépni.

(3) Nem értem, hogy akkor az új firefox alatt létrehozott fiókba a chrome alatt miért nem tudok simán belépni? Mert ha csak a böngésző típusa lenne a gond, akkor engedné, de nem.



Van valami ötleted, tipped, tanácsod? 
(iggeeen  mééég mindig nagyon szeretném visszaszerezni a régi fiókomat)


----------

